# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  توجيه مهم لكل الأعضاء الأحباب

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الأحباب الأعزاء يعاني المنبر من بعض المشاكل الفنية
وعندما يعطيك الموقع رسالة  أن الصفحة لا يمكن استعراضها قم فضلا بفصل المودم عن الكمبيوتر اذا كنت تستخدم اليوسبي مودم اما اذا كنت تستخدم مودم عادي أو راوتر فما عليك سوى إعادة تشغيل المودم أو الراوتر واذا كنت موصل عن طريق مشاركة الهاتف أيضا قم بإعادة تشغيل الهاتف ستحل المشكلة ويعود المتصفح للتصفح علي طول وكلما يتكرر الامر قم بتكرار العملية
صبرتم معنا وتحملتم تقصيرنا ولم يبقى إلا القليل وسترون منبركم باذن يعود سليما معافى بإذن الله
لكم العتبى يا أحباب حتى الرضاء واسفين مرة تانية تالتة ورابعة علي التقصير
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*بالتوفيق
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*رائع كعهدنا بك يا زعيم
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*كنتم دوما في خدمات الصفوه والمنبر  بوركتم يا ود الخليفه
وامنياتنا ودعواتنا للزعيم بالانتصار والحصول على كاس البطوله باذن الله
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*باذن الله يعود المنبر سيرته الاولى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم منعم الحبيب
وان شاء الله تحل المشكلة ويعود المنبر للعمل بشكل طبيعي
*

----------


## aboali

*جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء
                        	*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*مشكورين للجهد والمتابعه وفقكم الله.
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*جزاكم الله خيرا. . ووفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم
                        	*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*بالتوفيق الحبيب منعم

*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*مشكورين للجهد والمتابعه وفقكم الله.
*

----------


## زول هناك

*مشكورين علي المجهود المقدر بالتوفيق 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*ربنا يعينكم
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*أسعد الله أيامك ولياليك ويديك الصحة والعافية أنت ومن معك من مجاهدي المنبر والساعين دوما لاسعاد رواده ..شكرا كتيرا منعم ورفاقه ..
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المنبر بكم ومنكم ولكم يا احباب
نسأل الله العلي القدير أن يفرحنا بكأس افريقيا
                        	*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*ود الخليفه سلام .. والله العظيم مجهودكم مقدر .. وما فى أى تقصير .. نثمن دوركم الرامى لتطوير المنبر .. بالتوفيق وشكرا جزيلا على المجهودات العظيمة والسلام
*

----------


## omer altahir

*تشكروا على الجهود الكبيرة التى تبذلونها
لكن المنبر بقى شبه خالى من المواضيع الحيوية وبخاصة اخبار المريخ هل للاسباب الفنية دة دور..
كنا لانبرح المنبر قيد انملة ...ولكن الان اصبحنا نفتش فى الاخبار من هنا وهناك ...
اقوال الصحف واعمدتها ..تحليلاتكم الرائعة وخاصة نادر ...ونشاط كبير ..خفت ضؤه قليلا هذه الايام..
نتمنى ان يرحع المنبر كما كان.
نتمنى لكم التوفيق..
                        	*

----------


## عبدالباقي عمر

*شكرا على الجهد الكبير، ونعلم انكم لم ولن تقصروا ابدا فى حق الصفوة والمنبر... وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكموالنصر للزعيم باذن الله.
*

----------


## omer altahir

*تشكروا على الجهود الكبيرة التى تبذلونها
لكن المنبر بقى شبه خالى من المواضيع الحيوية وبخاصة اخبار المريخ هل للاسباب الفنية دة دور..
كنا لانبرح المنبر قيد انملة ...ولكن الان اصبحنا نفتش فى الاخبار من هنا وهناك ...
اقوال الصحف واعمدتها ..تحليلاتكم الرائعة وخاصة نادر ...ونشاط كبير ..خفت ضؤه قليلا هذه الايام..
نتمنى ان يرحع المنبر كما كان.
نتمنى لكم التوفيق..
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*رائع ومحترم جدا
ربنا يوفقكم
                        	*

----------


## Jazrawy

*مجهودات  كبيرة  و مقدرة  ربنا  يوفقكم  يا  منعم  و كل  طاقم  الإدارة
                        	*

----------


## moamen

*الحبيب عبد المنعم خليفة
تحياتي يارائع

بعد عدد معين من مرات التصفح  أو عند المحاولة للمشاركة والكتابة ياتى 

تعذر الاتصال بالخادم الوكيل 
هل من حل لـ مشكلة تعذر الاتصال هذه



اتمنى ان تصل مشاركتى هذه 



مودتى يا غالى


*

----------


## moamen

*الدخول من المكتبي او اللابتوب شبه مستحيل

الدخول والمشاركة عبر الايباد بكل سهولة ويسر

*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*بالتوفيق يازعيم . .
                        	*

----------

